# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  خطوات نحو النجاح الدراسي

## دموع الغصون

*
*

خطوات نحو النجاح الدراسي .. *
النجاح  مطلب الجميع وتحقيق النجاح الدراسي يعتبر من أولويات الأهداف لدى الطالب.. ولكل  نجاح مفتاح وفلسفة وخطوات ينبغي الاهتمام بها… ولذلك أصبح النجاح علماً  وهندسة.

النجاح فكراً يبدأ، وشعوراً يدفع ويحفز، وعملاً وصبراً يترجم.. وهو  في الأخير رحلة.

سافر فإن الفتى من بات مفتتحاً * * * قفل النجاح بمفتاح من  السفر
وسنحاول في هذا الحوار التطرق لبعض من هذه  الخطوات.

المفاتيح العشرة للنجاح  الدراسي:

- الطموح كنز لا يفنى: لا يسعى للنجاح من لا  يملك طموحاً، ولذلك كان الطموح هو الكنز الذي لا يفنى.. فكن طموحاً وانظر إلى  المعالي.
هذا عمر بن عبد العزيز خامس الخلفاء الراشدين يقول معبراً عن طموحه: إن  لي نفساً تواقة، تمنت الإمارة فنالتها، وتمنت الخلافة فنالتها، وأنا الآن أتوق إلى  الجنة وأرجو أن أنالها.

- العطاء يساوي الأخذ:  النجاح عمل وجد، وتضحية وصبر، ومن منح طموحه صبراً وعملاً وجداً حصد نجاحاً  وثماراً.. فاعمل واجتهد وابذل الجهد لتحقق النجاح والطموح والهدف.. فمن جدّ وجد ومن  زرع حصد.
وقلَّ من جد في أمر يحاوله * * * وأستعمل الصبر إلا فاز  بالظفر

- غير رأيك في نفسك: الإنسان يملك طاقات  كبيرة وقوى خفية يحتاج أن يزيل عنها غبار التقصير والكسل.. فأنت أقدر مما تتصور،  وأقوى مما تتخيل، وأذكى بكثير مما تعتقد.. اشطب كل الكلمات السلبية عن نفسك من مثل:  لا أستطيع – لست ذكياً. وردّد باستمرار: أنا أستحق الأفضل – أنا مبدع – أنا ممتاز  
– أنا قادر.

- النجاح هو ما  تصنعه. فكر( بالنجاح – أحب النجاح.. )
النجاح شعور والناجح يبدأ رحلته  بحب النجاح والتفكير بالنجاح.. فكر وأحب وابدأ رحلتك نحو هدفك.
تذكر: يبدأ  النجاح من الحالة النفسية للفرد، فعليك أن تؤمن بأنك ستنجح – بإذن الله – من أجل أن  يكتب لك فعلاً النجاح.
الناجحون لا ينجحون وهم جالسون لاهون ينتظرون النجاح، ولا  يعتقدون أنه فرصة حظ، وإنما يصنعونه بالعمل والجد، والتفكير والحب، واستغلال الفرص  والاعتماد على ما ينجزونه بأيديهم. 

- الفشل مجرد حدث..  وتجارب: لا تخش الفشل بل استغله ليكون معبراً لك نحو النجاح لم ينجح أحد دون  أن يتعلم من مدرسة النجاح.. وأديسون مخترع الكهرباء قام بــ 1800 محاولة فاشلة قبل  أن يحقق إنجازه الرائع.. ولم ييأس بعد المحاولات الفاشلة التي كان يعتبرها دروساً  تعلم من خلالها قواعد علمية، وتعلم منها محاولات لا تؤدي إلى اختراع  الكهرباء.

تذكر: الوحيد الذي لا يفشل هو من لا يعمل.. وإذا لم تفشل فلن  تجدّ.
الفشل فرص وتجارب.. لا تخف من الفشل ولا تترك محاولة فاشلة تصيبك  بالإحباط.
وما الفشل إلا هزيمة مؤقتة تخلق لك فرص النجاح.

- املأ نفسك بالإيمان والأمل: الإيمان بالله أساس كل نجاح،  وهو النور الذي يضيء لصاحبه الطريق، وهو المعيار الحقيقي لاختيار النجاح الحقيقي..  الإيمان يمنحك القوة وهو بداية ونقطة الانطلاق نحو النجاح، وهو الوقود الذي يدفعك  نحو النجاح. والأمل هو الحلم الذي يصنع لنا النجاح.. فرحلة النجاح تبدأ أملاً ثم مع  الجهد يتحقق الأمل.

- اكتشف مواهبك واستفد منها:  لكل إنسان مواهب وقوى داخلية ينبغي العمل على اكتشافها وتنميتها، ومن  مواهبنا الإبداع والذكاء، والتفكير والاستذكار، والذاكرة القوية.. ويمكن العمل على  رعاية هذه المواهب والاستفادة منها بدل أن تبقى معطلة في حياتنا.

- الدراسة متعة.. طريق للنجاح: المرحلة الدراسية من أمتع  لحظات الحياة ولا يعرف متعتها إلا من مرّ بها والتحق بغيرها.. متعة التعلم لا  تضاهيها متعة في الحياة وخصوصاً لو ارتبطت عند صاحبها بالعبادة.. فطالب العلم عابد  لله وما أجمل متعة العلم مقروناً بمتعة العبادة.. الدراسة وطلب العلم متعة تنتهي  بالنجاح.. وتتحول لمتعة دائمة حين تكلل بالنجاح. 

-  الناجحون يثقون دائماً في قدرتهم على النجاح: الثقة في النجاح يعني دخولك  معركة النجاح منتصراً بنفسية عالية، والذي لا يملك الثقة بالنفس يبدأ معركته  منهزماً.

لا تحسبن المجد تمرا أنت آكله * * * لن تبلغ المجد حتى تلعق  الصبرا


للاستعداد للمذاكرة 11خطوة:

* اخلص النية  لله، واجعل طلب العلم عبادة 
* تذكر دائماً أن  التوفيق من الله، والأسباب من الإنسان.
* احذف كلمة  سوف من حياتك، ولا تؤجل.
* أحذر الإيحاءات السلبية:  أنا فاشل – المادة صعبة.
* ثق بتوفيق الله، وابذل  الأسباب.
* ثق في أهمية العلم وتعلمه.
* احذر رفقاء السوء، وقتلة الوقت.
*  نظم كراستك ترتاح مذاكرتك.
* أد واجباتك،  وراجع يوماً بيوم.
* تزود بأحسن الوقود.. أفضل(  التغذية أكثر من الفواكه والخضراوات وامتنع عن الأكلات السريعة.. )
* لا تذاكر أبداً وأنت مرهق.
*  نظم وقتك.
* تذكر أن أحسن طريقة لاستغلال  الوقت أن تبدأ الآن.
* حدد أولوياتك الدراسية وفق  الوقت المتاح.
* ضع جدولاً يومياً – أسبوعياً لتنظيم  الوقت والأولويات:
تنظيم الوقت= رغبة + إرادة + ممارسة + جهد =  متعة

من طرق تقوية الذاكرة:
* الفهم أولاً.. يساعد على الحفظ والتخزين.
*  استذكر موضوعات متكاملة.
* الترابط بين ما  تستذكر وما لديك من معلومات يقوي الذاكرة.
* الصحة  بشكل عام عامل أساسي لتقوية الذاكر.
* النوم المريح  – غذاء متكامل – الرياضة البدنية – الحالة النفسية التفاؤل – الاسترخاء – التعامل  مع الناس.. خلق الاهتمام – الفرح – حب الاستطلاع – التمعن –التركيز الفكري – كلها  وسائل لتقوية ذاكرتك
* تصنيف المواد حسب المواضيع  وحسب البساطة والصعوبة يسهل عملية الاستذكار.


من أجل حفظ  متقن:
*  صمم على تسميع ما  ستحفظ. استمع( لنفسك).
* افهم ثم احفظ.
* قسم النص إلى وحدات ثم احفظ.
*  وزع الحفظ على فترات زمنية.
* كرر ثم كرر...  كرر.
* اعتمد على أكثر من حاسة في الحفظ.
* تقوا وتفعل –90% تقوله –80%مما وتسمع – 50%ترى ترى – 30%  تسمع – 20% تقرأ 10% - )
* ارسم صوراً تخطيطية –  لوّن بعض الرسوم أو الفقرات الرئيسية.
* لا تؤجل  الحفظ – أسرع إلى الحفظ.
* قاوم النسيان ودعم  التذكر. الحماس( الراحة- التخيل والربط- التكرار- التلخيص- المذاكرة قبل النوم..  )
* تجنب المعاصي.

شكوت إلى وكيع سوء حفظي *  * * فأرشدني إلى ترك المعاصي
وقال اعلم بأن العلم نــــــــــــور * * *ونور  الله لا يهدى لعـــــــــاصي.
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الي بيدرس بينجح والي بجتهد بياخذ وكل واحد بعرف هالشي موضوع رائع دُمتي دموع

----------


## (dodo)

يسلمو دموع 
واللي بيحط ببالو يدرس اكيد رح ينجح

----------


## rand yanal

تقريبا ..عندي إياهم .. بس حلوووووووووووين ..يسلموا كتير .. :SnipeR (41):

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور العطر 
أتمنى للجميع الفائدة

----------


## Sc®ipt

*بصراحة انا ما عندي كل هاي الشغلات و لو كانو عندي لكان تحصيلي اعلى
موضوع روعة دموع الغصون
الله يعطيكي العافية*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

خطوات جميلة نحوا النجاح الدراسي ولكن تنطبق على عدة أمور ليس في الدراسة فقد
النجاح  لا ينحصر في شيء واحد بل له عداة مجالات في العمل في الكلام
في كل شيء يوجد هناك طريقة لنجاح وضعتي لنا أمور يجب علينا إدراكها 
فعلاً ونفهم محتواها جيداً ونتعامل بها لكي نرسم طريق نجاحنا ولكل مجتهد نصيب 
عشرة مفاتيح ولكل مفتاح طريقة معينة لتركيز ولنجعل نجاحنا باهراً  ودائماً من يريد النجاح
لابد أن يكررها في نفسه في العقل الباطني فهو يأخذ بتكرار الشيء وهنا تكمن النقطة المهمة 
لنجاح لا بد من أن نصبر على كل أمورنا وهناك مثل أقتدي به (( لا تطلع السلم مرة وحدة ))
فلكل خطوة تكون لك أنجاز والتسرع لا يجيب فائدة والفشل هو طريق النجاح لأنه يعطينا حافزاً
نهتدي به إلى الطريق الصواب 

خطوات وموضوع راق لي جداً بشكرك على جمال
تلك المواضيع التي تعطينا قدراً هائلاً من المعلومات القيمة
كل الاحترام والتقدير لكِ مودتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *بصراحة انا ما عندي كل هاي الشغلات و لو كانو عندي لكان تحصيلي اعلى
> موضوع روعة دموع الغصون
> الله يعطيكي العافية*


*مو شرط يشترك الكل بنفس هالنقاط هي بتساعد ليكون النجاح أكبر ، و أكيد عندك من هالخطوات مع اختلافات بسيطة ، بالنهاية مو مهم التحصيل يكون عالي بالقدر إنه يكون مخزونك الفكري و تمكنك من تخصصك ممتاز ، في كتير تقديرهم امتياز بس للأسف مو متمكنين من تخصصاتهم ، حسب ما شفت بتفاعلك بالمنتدى انته متمكن كتير من تخصصك ماشاء الله عليك 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> خطوات جميلة نحوا النجاح الدراسي ولكن تنطبق على عدة أمور ليس في الدراسة فقد
> النجاح  لا ينحصر في شيء واحد بل له عداة مجالات في العمل في الكلام
> في كل شيء يوجد هناك طريقة لنجاح وضعتي لنا أمور يجب علينا إدراكها 
> فعلاً ونفهم محتواها جيداً ونتعامل بها لكي نرسم طريق نجاحنا ولكل مجتهد نصيب 
> عشرة مفاتيح ولكل مفتاح طريقة معينة لتركيز ولنجعل نجاحنا باهراً  ودائماً من يريد النجاح
> لابد أن يكررها في نفسه في العقل الباطني فهو يأخذ بتكرار الشيء وهنا تكمن النقطة المهمة 
> لنجاح لا بد من أن نصبر على كل أمورنا وهناك مثل أقتدي به (( لا تطلع السلم مرة وحدة ))
> فلكل خطوة تكون لك أنجاز والتسرع لا يجيب فائدة والفشل هو طريق النجاح لأنه يعطينا حافزاً
> نهتدي به إلى الطريق الصواب 
> ...


*تعليق جميل جداً ، بالتأكيد لازم نطلع السلم خطوة خطوة لنوصل لهدفنا بالصبر والثبات ، راق لي جداً تواجدك هنا 


*

----------

